# WarpDrive Interface SOC



## ngcontrols (Nov 4, 2009)

Inframan said:


> Does the interface module have a state of charge meter? Are there plans or upgrades for it to have that?


As an amp-hour counter, it would not be extremely accurate. With a modest amount of additional coding, it could give a rough estimate. Hasn't been many people asking for it. However, with the K&K Manufacturing version of the IM firmware (http://www.kk-ev.com/dashdisp.php ... they need to update their picture, they have a nice looking overlay now), it communicates with the Elithion BMS to give a great SOC readout (along with several other features). 

You do, however, get pack voltage reading, battery current, motor current, motor voltage, and a bunch of other information. At least with Pba, many EV drivers get pretty good at determining SOC from the pack voltage.


----------

